# need 96" ball screw



## cfield60 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am building a cnc router and need an eight foot ball screw. Can anybody out there help me?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

probably not the cheapest source....

McMaster-Carr


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums George.


----------



## ckoehly (Sep 11, 2009)

Check Roton, I have used many of there products for motion equipment. They are easy to work with and there prices are on par for high quality motion shafts.

I can not post the web site do to a 10 post minimum rule. 3w . roton . com.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Chris, and welcome to the RouterForums. Happy to have you join us.


----------

